# Goal: Turn Fear of Snakes into Respect



## News Bot (Jun 3, 2008)

*Published:* 03-Jun-08 12:07 AM
*Source:* Reptile Related News



Article from Clarion Ledger
*They slither.* That in itself is enough to cause most adults to come unglued at the first sight of a snake in their vicinity. Doesn't matter what kind of *snake* it is, since most people don't know the difference. They just go nuts.

It is the mystique of the shoulder-less that the *Museum of Natural Science* hopes to eliminate Tuesday during its annual "*Snake Day, Mississippi Style*" program. By teaching the public, adults and children alike, about the positive role that snakes play in nature, biologist *Terry Majure* will try to turn fear into respect with two one-hour seminars. "_Actually my goal is to educate, to teach people that *snakes are our friends and simply deserve our respect*_," Majure said. "_My messages are No. 1, stay out of harm's way, and No. 2, get an understanding that *snakes are not out to get us* and they are beneficial._"

Majure's two seminars cover the natural history of snakes in Mississippi, the role they play in the ecosystem and identifying different species, including recognizing the *six venomous snakes* native to the state from the *55 non-venomous species*.


*Read More...*


----------

